# RIP Paulie



## CherylM (Sep 5, 2013)

I had a beautiful cat named Paulie that was my best friend. She saw me through tough times. ..big moves, breakups, etc. During different times throughout her life she had problems with kidney/bladder infections. In 2006 she started to loose her quality of life and I knew it was time to make a tough decision. Prior to this I never thought I could have an animal put to sleep. I mean we don't do our human elderly that way. But she had been my faithful feline companion for 15 years and she deserved better than what her condition had done to her. For me it was the decision that was the hard part. Holding her in my arms at the end was something I was thankful that I got to do. 

I miss you Paulie and I am so grateful that you shared your life with me rcat


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so grateful you and Paulie had each other. I think holding her at her end and relieving her of her pain is humane. I am sorry for your loss and you will always remember Paulie and treasure the time together.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, another friend goes over the Rainbow Bridge, made whole again, to join our beloved pets! I know this is hard, but I hope you find comfort in loving and being loved!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

So deeply sorry for your loss, but Paulie had dignity and you guys were great companions.
It is all we can do when the time comes ....sad and heart breaking but kind. Bless you both.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am very sorry about Paulie. I am sure she knew how much you loved her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It seems there always comes a time, when we have to make a decision...and it never is an easy one...
So sorry for your loss of Paulie...
I'm glad you were brave enough to be with her till the end. I've had to do this before and no way was anyone going to keep me from being there, to hold them and tell them softly, how much I loved them...
And how much I was going to miss them...


----------

